# Cover for 928



## Roughstart (Jan 25, 2016)

Hey guys, newbie here to the forum.

I was lucky to get my hands on a HSS928 and wanted to know what type of cover anyone has. If you use a Honda cover are you satisfied with the quality? I'm assuming a HS928 cover will fit the new HSS model 

Thanks in advance for your input


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Roughstart


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

Never looked into covers, since I'm fortunate to have a heated two car garage to keep mine in.
I just did a quick search and found several universal covers at places like Amazon, Lowe's and Home Depot


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Roughstart said:


> I'm assuming a HS928 cover will fit the new HSS model


No, the old HS-series covers will _not_ fit the new HSS models. Honda is in the process of getting new covers available, and when they are, I'll share all the details here.


----------



## Roughstart (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks this also will be garage kept but i wanted one to use during transportation on the 50 mile highway drive to a rental property i own. Didn't want all the road salt and grim that will come from it being in the back of a my pick up. Trying to keep my baby looking new for as long as possible.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Would be nice if you knew someone who sews. Get some vinyl from a fabric store and make something that would protect the machine, be washable and wouldn't tear like a cheap plastic tarp will over time flapping around in the wind.


----------



## Power Play (Nov 6, 2015)

While I'm waiting for the custom covers to be available, I bought a universal one on Amazon. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002DQUMZW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Fits my HSS724 very well. I think it would be ok for a 928.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

I bought a Honda cover when I purchased my HS1132TAS in 2013. Nice quality, and I really like the fit and built-in elastic edges.

However, as soon as I added drift cutters, I was worried about ripping it (the drift cutter corners are not rounded).

Once I added the snow cab, it's all but useless, as it's completely designed to go over the handlebars and all.

Another thing to consider is that it's really meant to be a dust cover, inside of a storage shed. It's really not meant to be out in the elements. 

Also, you need to wait for the muffler to cool down after use before installing so you don't melt a hole in it.

If I were driving down the road with my blower (something I've been thinking about if my parents need help), I'd use a cheap tarp and not risk destroying this cover.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

How are you transporting your blower?
If you really want to protect your blower while transporting it, you could:
If on a pick up, consider a bed cap.
If on a trailer, consider an enclosed unit.
I use a Sienna mini-van (with snow tires on it) with the center and rear seats removed.

But I think what others suggested may be your best option. An inexpensive cover (like the one from amazon) to protect the paint on the blower and a inexpensive tarp to protect it from the elements. After you are done, you can use the cover to protect the blower from getting dusty while in storage inside the garage.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Covers? A snowblower gets wet for a living! It's not going to get salt spray on it in the bed of a pickup. I'd be more worried about the cover ripping from wind blast.


----------

